# missing tooth



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

my boy got one of those little teeth between the canines popped out during a session this morning. 

BTW- we had one of those sleeves from Tarheel. There is a little screw where the handle is and he think that what did it. We were doing an escape and the help some how fell to the ground the dog popped off when they rolled. While the helper was on the ground the dog re-attacked but grabbed the hand end of the sleeve and that's when we heard the yelp.

This sleeve is now in the garbage.

Aside from the sleeve what concerns should I have over this? I assume he's going to have the "Michael Strahan look" forever.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it out or off?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Is it out or off?



It's out or broken off deep. Can't get into the vet until tomorrow unless I want to go to a different vet office or pay $100 emergency up charge. The dog seems to be fine otherwise. 

I wouldn't mind putting a gold tooth back in, just for that "don't mess with me cuz I'm from the streets look"

The helper says he seen lots of dog lose those little teeth, my dog still wanted to work despite the bit of blood and pain.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

As I have posted before, my Bouvier male snapped off his top canines at about 1 year of age. It does cause some bite issue but he plays through the pain! The nerve endings are exposed and the vet can't figure out how he still bites. Watch for infection ...


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Even though it's a small tooth, I would have this checked by the vet (in particular one who specializes in dentistry). You'd want to make sure everything is removed.

Sure, some dogs will show no pain while working/biting after loss or damage of a tooth (I own one of those types too). However, a dog can still be in pain and be non-reactive to it in our eyes. I've had a few teammates whose dogs showed worthwhile improvement in their work once their excessively worn or broken teeth were attended to. The dogs still did their jobs prior to the dental work (so nobody knew the teeth were bothering them), but the improvement post-op was obvious. To me, this shows they were in pain. I know I'd want my teeth fixed if they caused me pain. I'd do the same for my dogs.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Even though it's a small tooth, I would have this checked by the vet (in particular one who specializes in dentistry). You'd want to make sure everything is removed.
> 
> Sure, some dogs will show no pain while working/biting after loss or damage of a tooth (I own one of those types too). However, a dog can still be in pain and be non-reactive to it in our eyes. I've had a few teammates whose dogs showed worthwhile improvement in their work once their excessively worn or broken teeth were attended to. The dogs still did their jobs prior to the dental work (so nobody knew the teeth were bothering them), but the improvement post-op was obvious. To me, this shows they were in pain. I know I'd want my teeth fixed if they caused me pain. I'd do the same for my dogs.


Thanks Konnie, we went to the vet last week where he found a little bit of tooth which he removed. No biting until next weekend


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Glad to hear he'll be back to work soon!

Did you end up getting the gold tooth?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Glad to hear he'll be back to work soon!
> 
> Did you end up getting the gold tooth?



We actually talked about it and it could be done but for $1100 it wasn't worth going down that hole. Then I'd have to find a gold plated hubcap for doggie and other assorted bling. My wife drew the line when I wanted to have his ears pierced so he could wear 3ct cubic zirconia studs.


----------

